# Clutch pedal vibration



## Jons91 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a vibration in my clutch pedal and was wondering if someone could possibly tell me what they think the problem is.Thanks.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have a bad cclutch throwout bearing. Does it make a noise with the clutch pedal out that goes away when the clutch is pushed in? If so that is usually the throw out bearing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jons91 (Mar 18, 2009)

No noise at all.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

When is the vibration occuring when you are driving along or when you have the clutch pushed in? If you can feel it through the pedal when the pedal is pushed in the clutch plate may not be fully disengaging as it should. In that case maybe the clutch slave or master cylinder may be at fault. Check for any fluid leaks on the cylinders. Also check that the pedal has the correct clearance from the floor [you will need a workshop manual for the specs]. If the travel on the pedal is not correct the clutch doesn't fully disengage. While in the pedal area have a look and make sure the pivot bushes on the pedal are in good condition as this could cause it to vibrate also.


----------



## Jons91 (Mar 18, 2009)

It happens when I am just driving along. It goes away when I push in the clutch.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Check the engine/tranny mounts and bellhousing to engine bolts. if those are good you may have something wrong with the tranny or the clutch may be sticking or adjusted improperly.


----------

